# Where in the world...



## budydude7777777 (May 11, 2009)

Ok so the deal is, is that where i live and anywhere i go there seems to be no bbw's or really and women confident with their size and weight. I love big girls and have tried dating a few but every single one just hates how they look or tries to lose weight when half the time i'm trying for the opposite. I can't even find a girl to talk to that is ok being big. every damn one complains about their size or wishes they were skinnier. EVEN THE SKINNY ONES. Makes its really hard to find these any bbw's to date or be friends with. Where are they? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Fascinita (May 11, 2009)

Relax, buddy. Have a seat. Stay for a drink. You're working too hard. These things take time. It will all work out in the end. By the time you're 60, it'll all make sense.

Good luck!


----------



## Fascinita (May 11, 2009)

double post. sowy.


----------



## MisterGuy (May 11, 2009)

budydude7777777 said:


> Ok so the deal is, is that where i live and anywhere i go there seems to be no bbw's or really and women confident with their size and weight. I love big girls and have tried dating a few but every single one just hates how they look or tries to lose weight when half the time i'm trying for the opposite. I can't even find a girl to talk to that is ok being big. every damn one complains about their size or wishes they were skinnier. EVEN THE SKINNY ONES. Makes its really hard to find these any bbw's to date or be friends with. Where are they? Anyone else have this problem?



Welcome to dating women.


----------



## Captain Save (May 11, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Welcome to dating women.



Budydude, if it were easy, _everybody_ would either be happily married or spending all their nights with someone special.

By the way, Fascinita didn't lie; it will all fall into place by 60. By then you'll just want peace, quiet, and relaxation.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, you're in the right place now... just settle in a bit.


----------



## TotallyReal (May 12, 2009)

Kick of your shoes and make a few posts. Welcome to Dims.


----------



## Slamaga (May 12, 2009)

budydude7777777 said:


> Ok so the deal is, is that where i live and anywhere i go there seems to be no bbw's or really and women confident with their size and weight. I love big girls and have tried dating a few but every single one just hates how they look or tries to lose weight when half the time i'm trying for the opposite. I can't even find a girl to talk to that is ok being big. every damn one complains about their size or wishes they were skinnier. EVEN THE SKINNY ONES. Makes its really hard to find these any bbw's to date or be friends with. Where are they? Anyone else have this problem?



I have this problem too. Where I live, there's not so much fat acceptance and proud fat person tend to be hiding or hiding they are proud of being fat (which is a paradox). But I went to Dims and wow! There are persons who are proud in a good way (healthy too in a relative way) to be fat. But thinking about it, I saw an other problem coming. I'm kind of alone in where I live and even if I'm talking to very charmful girls, I kinda feel like its not real, like I'm talking with an illusion. So you can see I'm a concrete person by times and I like friendly gaze from a girl, I like to see the person I'm talking with (even on webcam), I like hugs and so on! Internet is as rassembling as distancing.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (May 12, 2009)

Women are typically self-conscious.....get used to it haha. Best you can do is when she says she needs to lose, tell her how beautiful she is and how perfect she looks....


----------



## Santaclear (May 12, 2009)

budydude7777777 said:


> Ok so the deal is, is that where i live and anywhere i go there seems to be no bbw's or really and women confident with their size and weight. I love big girls and have tried dating a few but every single one just hates how they look or tries to lose weight when half the time i'm trying for the opposite. I can't even find a girl to talk to that is ok being big. every damn one complains about their size or wishes they were skinnier. EVEN THE SKINNY ONES. Makes its really hard to find these any bbw's to date or be friends with. Where are they? Anyone else have this problem?



Budydude, you're letting yourself get all worked up over this. You need to get a grip on yourself and relax before things get truly out of hand. :bow:

Dimensions is indeed a place where the finest fat babes congregate. If you have a "confidence" fetish, you can rest easy for there are others here who share your interest (as well as those who do not.)  Take a look around.


----------



## Observer (May 12, 2009)

> I love big girls and have tried dating a few but every single one just hates how they look or tries to lose weight when half the time i'm trying for the opposite. I can't even find a girl to talk to that is ok being big. every damn one complains about their size or wishes they were skinnier.



Some advice from an old happily married grandad who was in your shoes 40+ years ago: be nice to girls you find attractive, even spoil them, but never objectify their size. 

Instead start out by sharing activities that interest you, get them to talk about and do things that interest them. focus on anything and everything but their size. Be kind and avoid doing weird things or looking strange. As you share one another's lives you'll become friends and whatever concerns they have about their size will recede. 

Make size and food unimportant in your relationship. If they bring it up be complimentary, initially act befuddled over their concerns and tactfully change the subject until you know you have a real relationship besides her weight. 

Then, if you eventually must but not until its time (it may never be needed), drop the W bomb. But when you do, do it by focusing on you, not the girl - tell them that (for whatever reason) you're one of those guys who prefers the non-skinny chicks and you're confused as to why girls can't just concerns that. Then tell her she's beautiful. If you've done your job right she'll know you're just re=expressing what she already was aware of.

The point? In today's society its a rare woman of any size who's totally happy with their appearance. But they can tell what you think without you verbalizing it. What they want from a guy is kindness and friendship, not focusing on their insecurities. When you share life together those insecurities diminish - focusing on them is sensitive territory best left alone.


----------



## Fascinita (May 12, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> (healthy too in a relative way)



Boooooooooooo!

"Relative" to what? To thin people, who are always healthy? Puh-leez.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 12, 2009)

Observer said:


> Some advice from an old happily married grandad who was in your shoes 40+ years ago: be nice to girls you find attractive, even spoil them, but never objectify their size.
> 
> Instead start out by sharing activities that interest you, get them to talk about and do things that interest them. focus on anything and everything but their size. Be kind and avoid doing weird things or looking strange. As you share one another's lives you'll become friends and whatever concerns they have about their size will recede.
> 
> ...



I kinda like this. It's a good way to go about it, unless she asks about it, or you know she is aware/accepts/likes/loves herself being x size or xyz acitivies. Definitely a smooth progression and a way to protect your bacon! lol


----------



## Slamaga (May 12, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Boooooooooooo!
> 
> "Relative" to what? To thin people, who are always healthy? Puh-leez.



Hmmm.... I didn't mean that, far away from this. I didn't think about thin people into what I said and maybe the "relative" word wasn't supposed to be there. What I wanted to say was supposed to be good, nothing bad in the meaning under it. Sorry if it hurts you.


----------



## Fascinita (May 12, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Hmmm.... I didn't mean that, far away from this. I didn't think about thin people into what I said and maybe the "relative" word wasn't supposed to be there. What I wanted to say was supposed to be good, nothing bad in the meaning under it. Sorry if it hurts you.



It's not personal. Your statements don't hurt me. And I appreciate the generally positive tone of your post above. :bow: Please just refrain from making blanket statements about the "health" of fat people. We get enough scrutiny. Thanks.

You look relatively healthy, BTW.


----------



## goodthings (May 13, 2009)

budydude7777777 said:


> Ok so the deal is, is that where i live and anywhere i go there seems to be no bbw's or really and women confident with their size and weight. I love big girls and have tried dating a few but every single one just hates how they look or tries to lose weight when half the time i'm trying for the opposite. I can't even find a girl to talk to that is ok being big. every damn one complains about their size or wishes they were skinnier. EVEN THE SKINNY ONES. Makes its really hard to find these any bbw's to date or be friends with. Where are they? Anyone else have this problem?



Dude, we are every where. From what I have experienced there are a hell of a lot more fat women then fat admirers.


----------

